# Where are the female preppers?



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Earlier today, when nobody was looking I snuck in the old section (archives) of this site and read a few of the "Ladies Only" threads from many years ago. 

I don't remember seeing any of those names in the current threads that have been active since I joined. Many of them were good thoughts on interesting subjects. Where did all the good women go? (I think that is a quote from a movie but I don't remember which)

If I've learned anything from my time on this rock it's that learning from other peoples thoughts/experiences can be very helpful. And if they enjoy talking about the same subjects that you do, even better! 

So... where are they?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy scared them away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Slippy scared them away.


Pfft &#8230;. he's got them all corralled up working in his bordello.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We’re still here :vs_wave:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I've heard a rumor that the crazy old admin is a Texas girl. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

TG said:


> We're still here :vs_wave:


How's come your not talking?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I've heard a rumor that the crazy old admin is a Texas girl. :tango_face_wink:


I heard she was a hoodie wearing Gang Banger!

We are down to 4 women and Ladies Only got shut down because too many men were o there posing as women.
After all, the P EZ has it's time and place for discussion. And they don't make Sears catalogs anymore...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

BookWorm said:


> How's come your not talking?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

We still have a ladies group. (minimum 20 posts to join)
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...rums-net/40737-how-join-community-groups.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I've heard a rumor that the crazy old admin is a Texas girl. :tango_face_wink:


Just remember, fellas. There are two big rules here:
1. Cricket is always right.
2. If Cricket is wrong, refer to Rule #1.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't forget Super Mod @Annie


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Somebody's got to make the sandwiches, huh?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Somebody's got to make the sandwiches, huh?


Sandwiches! Hell I am still waiting on @Mish to get me that beer I told her to get for me. Damned woman, now where did she get off to? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Somebody's got to make the sandwiches, huh?


If you would get out and open my car door and if it's raining, have an open umbrella so that I don't get wet, I will gladly make you a sammich.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> If you would get out and open my car door and if it's raining, have an open umbrella so that I don't get wet, I will gladly make you a sammich.


You tell em Annie, tell em. Get em, get em good.:devil:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If any of you guys are looking for a nice girl, check out your traditional churches. They're there. I know how guys are about eye candy et al, but if you marry a good looking woman with no virtue, your life will be way more difficult then if you had gone for a more a plain girl with virtue.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> If you would get out and open my car door and if it's raining, have an open umbrella so that I don't get wet, I will gladly make you a sammich.


Yes Ma'am, just because I luv ya!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> If any of you guys are looking for a nice girl, check out your traditional churches. They're there. I know how guys are about eye candy et al, but if you marry a good looking woman with no virtue, your life will be way more difficult then if you had gone for a more a plain girl with virtue.


Yes! Been married 25 years to a fine Lady with virtues that I met in Church. After &#8230;. a failed marriage to a girl with no virtues.

May God bless all young (and older) Lady's who hold being a virtuous woman dear to their lovely hearts!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> if you marry a good looking woman with no virtue, your life will be way more difficult then if you had gone for a more a plain girl with virtue


Almost happened to me. I was dumbstruck with "The Red Queen." Fortunately we broke up. I'm not aging, I have both my kidneys and I even have some money left. In a very real sense, had the Queen and I ever got married, I'd be dead some 35 years by now.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

What happened to Mountaingirl?

I like reading about people who are living the dream and off grid regardless of gender. I have been married for 29 years this August and met the Mrs Toefoot by chance when stationed at Ft Sheridan. Our 1st date was the racket ball court, she thought that I wanted to just be friends but little did she know I could barely contain my nerves, thinking and knowing I was out of my league.

We do need more women here, they have a prospective men may not always see or care to admit too.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Toefoot said:


> What happened to Mountaingirl?
> 
> I like reading about people who are living the dream and off grid regardless of gender. I have been married for 29 years this August and met the Mrs Toefoot by chance when stationed at Ft Sheridan. Our 1st date was the racket ball court, she thought that I wanted to just be friends but little did she know I could barely contain my nerves, thinking and knowing I was out of my league.
> 
> We do need more women here, they have a prospective men may not always see or care to admit too.


She's still around but shes been putting wood up for the winter from sun up to sun down.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.

Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Elvis said:


> *Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.*
> 
> Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.


Baloney! Didn't you see what happened to Little Jimmie ? Maybe you ought to try to fit in instead of complaining how this site is run. Jus sayin !

You are not going to make any friends here with constant whining. Don't like it here go find a safe place. Burger King is just around the corner.....


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Elvis said:


> Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.
> 
> Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.


You realize the admin of this site is a woman, right?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Elvis said:


> Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.
> 
> Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.


 @Elvis If you see something that's out of line, just report it by clicking the little triangle at the bottom lefthand corner of the post. If the mods agree, we'll fix it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Elvis said:


> Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.
> 
> Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.


You do realize that @Cricket is a TEXAS GIRL and she's the head honcho here? Let me tell you something. Texas women are different. I know, I married a Texan. 30 years this year because I learned Texas women are different. It wouldn't be wise to get on her wrong side. Trust me on this one.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

With Cricket and Annie both being female officers here, I'm going back to KimberTalk for a bit until my "Al Franken Release Forms" have been printed.

I get into enough trouble just showing up...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Elvis said:


> Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.
> 
> Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.


Dumbest thing I have read today... oy :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Elvis said:


> Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.
> 
> Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.





TG said:


> Dumbest thing I have read today... oy :vs_laugh:


I have said it before and I will say it again &#8230;.
Elvis sucks, tell all of your friends.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

You're not a fan?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again &#8230;.
> Elvis sucks, tell all of your friends.


Wut? Wut? :sad2: :banstick:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cricket said:


> You're not a fan?


I was at The Heartbreak Hotel!!! For real, then we took a tour of the Mansion, saw his plane and cars...the whole deal. Two summers ago. Fun stuff.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Elvis said:


> Most of the other prepping sites have a higher percentage of female members, probably because those sites tend to be more focused on prepping and less focused on politics, religion, and people proclaiming their willingness to shoot someone.
> 
> Protection is an integral part of prepping but perhaps minimizing the members who proclaim their willingness to shoot people would slowly help increase the number of women on this site.


I don't know about you but the women I know will protect their own with a ferocity that no man has. we don't need to rely on guns either, we are smarter than that. Sometimes we use daffodils....
As for keeping women around, learn to talk about things that are interesting to us and value our knowledge. Grunting at each other will get you nowhere with the females of the species. Our brains have evolved way beyond that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I don't know about you but the women I know will protect their own with a ferocity that no man has. we don't need to rely on guns either, we are smarter than that. Sometimes we use daffodils....
> As for keeping women around, learn to talk about things that are interesting to us and value our knowledge. Grunting at each other will get you nowhere with the females of the species. Our brains have evolved way beyond that.


Man, I missed you!
*To the new folks; this one works circles around everyone else and doesn't seem to have any sympathy for the lazy or the weak. Be aware*


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Man, I missed you!
> *To the new folks; this one works circles around everyone else and doesn't seem to have any sympathy for the lazy or the weak. Be aware*


Denton my friend, something just told me to come check up on you guys and the first subject was about missing women. Someone calling to me?

You are right I have no sympathy for the lazy, the weak I will decide on an individual basis. Lazy ass men who don't have the brains to value a good women? definitely don't fair well in my neighborhood. Still need some slippy spikes though...........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Denton my friend, something just told me to come check up on you guys and the first subject was about missing women. Someone calling to me?
> 
> You are right I have no sympathy for the lazy, the weak I will decide on an individual basis. Lazy ass men who don't have the brains to value a good women? definitely don't fair well in my neighborhood. Still need some slippy spikes though...........


For you, I am sure @Slippy will give you a good discount.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> For you, I am sure @Slippy will give you a good discount.


It is the shipping that is the problem. UPS, FEDx and USPS all seem to have rules against shipping of sharp lethal weapons. They just can't get past those scanners. Maybe you can fly over a delivery?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> Denton my friend, something just told me to come check up on you guys and the first subject was about missing women. Someone calling to me?
> 
> You are right I have no sympathy for the lazy, the weak I will decide on an individual basis. Lazy ass men who don't have the brains to value a good women? definitely don't fair well in my neighborhood. Still need some slippy spikes though...........


I have a feeling that you and I are going to be friends. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I have a feeling that you and I are going to be friends. :tango_face_grin:


I was around when you came into the picture. As much as I love the old timers around here, and miss the family that has formed between all. I won't waste my time with stupid, unless it is time holding their heads under water for sufficient time to wash the stupid away.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TG said:


> We're still here :vs_wave:


Good to see you TG. You still up North? miss your stories from your family's history


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Good to see you TG. You still up North? miss your stories from your family's history


Great to see you as well, how are you? I flew home for a little while, it was difficult to come back.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I was around when you came into the picture. As much as I love the old timers around here, and miss the family that has formed between all. I won't waste my time with stupid, unless it is time holding their heads under water for sufficient time to wash the stupid away.


Ya just can't fix stupid. Unfortunately there is no cure. Only an expiration date.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Ya just can't fix stupid. Unfortunately there is no cure. Only an expiration date.


Inceptor, if you hold them under long enough it seems to put a stop to the stupid. May not be a cure, but at least they don't irritate me after that. It is unfortunate that the internet seems to allow for them to breed and prosper. The just show up like pesky flies to the picnic


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

TG said:


> Great to see you as well, how are you? I flew home for a little while, it was difficult to come back.


I imagine it would be hard to leave your family again. I bet your little ones are getting big though aren't they?

I am the same as always. work 3 days a week in a local hospital which is disheartening. Every day at least 3 out of 4 of the patients are there as a result of drugs, alcohol and bad living choices. Makes me appreciate my life at home so much more, but also makes me that much more afraid for the future of our world. I do have some very good visits with people I meet who see the problems around them but are helpless to make any significant changes. All we can do is change our own household and stay true to ourselves I guess. 
I will just hang out in my gardens, and enjoy my ability to be as self sustaining as possible while I watch the world crumble around me


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Inceptor, if you hold them under long enough it seems to put a stop to the stupid. May not be a cure, but at least they don't irritate me after that. It is unfortunate that the internet seems to allow for them to breed and prosper. The just show up like pesky flies to the picnic


Seems nurses don't have to take that "do no harm" oath. :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Inceptor,* if you hold them under long enough it seems to put a stop to the stupid.* May not be a cure, but at least they don't irritate me after that. It is unfortunate that the internet seems to allow for them to breed and prosper. The just show up like pesky flies to the picnic


:vs_lol:

Well, if nothing else, it should create some fun trying.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Seems nurses don't have to take that "do no harm" oath. :vs_laugh:


Denton I am only a nurse for 36 hours a week. The rest of the time I can do all kinds of harm


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have noticed that over the last two years I have more female customers than ever before, and it looks like most of them are doing research on cutlery before they make a purchase.

One of the women at B&N comes in and works on the dock with the boys. She chose a Barge, slices with one end and pops out those big copper staples with the other prying end. Suddenly I had lots of requests for Barges from the women she worked with.

Without hesitation, I'd say the two biggest demographics for that knife are women and preppers. That convinced me, and now I have one, too.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Wut? Wut? :sad2: :banstick:


Depends on which Elvis we are talking about, huh?


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

tirednurse said:


> Denton my friend, something just told me to come check up on you guys and the first subject was about missing women. Someone calling to me?
> 
> You are right I have no sympathy for the lazy, the weak I will decide on an individual basis. Lazy ass men who don't have the brains to value a good women? definitely don't fair well in my neighborhood. Still need some slippy spikes though...........


 @tirednurse I got the same call, just a little earlier...


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

So... now that we have at least two more females showing up for class, what should we talk about? In the two weeks I've been here, I have tried to bring some fresh ideas to the table.

The more people there are in the conversation the quicker we are to finding a good answer to the question. I do wish we could find a way to fix stupid, or at least slow them from breeding. But I'm not going to hold my breath.

Is there a subject the ladies would like to discuss?

*Does each of us have a favorite caliber of handgun they will carry after SHTF?*

I have two Glock 21s in 45 acp, I like the idea of big stopping power and 230 grains sends a message... stop!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Toefoot said:


> What happened to Mountaingirl?


Grizzly or Mt lion she couldn't outrun?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually, I'd like to see more women, too. If nothing else, I'd get an inside scoop on kitchen knives.

More to the point, there are always people with new and differing ideas. Besides, who wants a forum where the OP makes the opening statement and thirteen guys type, "Me, too."

Cricket and Annie worked for three days to get my Dell compatible for the forum's pictures. Obviously, the guys didn't know how.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

How many women who frequent survival sites are excited to talk about politics and religion with a male majority? 

If more survival threads were written I think more women would talk.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> If more survival threads were written I think more women would talk.


Alright, how can we gear a survival treatise that also applies to women, right down to the hardware and the mindset?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The oddity is that those that complain about the content here fail to start threads on a regular basis, of a content to their liking. Or is it really odd …..


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Alright, how can we gear a survival treatise that also applies to women, right down to the hardware and the mindset?


You stop assuming that prepping/survival topics are gender related. :tango_face_wink:

My grandmother was a prepper. They just didn't call it that back then. She was always prepping to survive whatever winter would bring and to make it through the bad times.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I come from a culture of preppers (Cossacks) and I have never heard the word “prepper” in any of the languages I speak or understand, it’s more an American fad term 

None of the women here are complaining about the content, we start topics as they come up, there is really no point in making a big deal. I have started many threads here, none of them are “feminine” haha


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sheriff Bart prefers the paleface girls, and he is pretty bold about it, I think he has a death wish.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> You stop assuming that prepping/survival topics are gender related. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> My grandmother was a prepper. They just didn't call it that back then. She was always prepping to survive whatever winter would bring and to make it through the bad times.


Yep Grandma was canning from June to end of September every year that I can remember.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Yep Grandma was canning from June to end of September every year that I can remember.


There was always a full cellar. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Cricket said:


> You stop assuming that prepping/survival topics are gender related. :tango_face_wink:


I think the op was trying to be inclusive, nor was anyone attempting to be insulting. As you know, one of the most popular knives for preppers has been purchased by mostly women in my area. They have spoken loud and clear with their wallets. Personally I'd like to see a wider slate in topics.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> There was always a full cellar. :tango_face_smile:


Grandpa had little stash in the cellar too...
Of course for medicinal purposes like when Grandma was getting crabby at the end of canning season. She was just plum tired towards the end. I took over grandmas canning recipes but I've been slacking off the last 3 years.

I've sure had a hankering for some of grandma's Alum dill pickles and some dilled hot mix veggies.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I think the op was trying to be inclusive, nor was anyone attempting to be insulting. As you know, one of the most popular knives for preppers has been purchased by mostly women in my area. They have spoken loud and clear with their wallets. Personally I'd like to see a wider slate in topics.


More of us need to start new topics to do that! :vs_cool:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Cricket said:


> More of us need to start new topics to do that! :vs_cool:


Fair enough. Can you give me an example of one aspect of prepping that is vital yet not studied enough?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Grandpa had little stash in the cellar too...
> Of course for medicinal purposes like when Grandma was getting crabby at the end of canning season. She was just plum tired towards the end. I took over grandmas canning recipes but I've been slacking off the last 3 years.
> 
> I've sure had a hankering for some of grandma's Alum dill pickles and some dilled hot mix veggies.


That would be an amazing topic. I started a new thread for it. :tango_face_smile:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...were-our-grandparents-better-prepared-we.html


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Fair enough. Can you give me an example of one aspect of prepping that is vital yet not studied enough?


That would be an excellent topic. Start a new thread for it! :tango_face_smile:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

More canning
More cooking with fire.
More jerky and smoking.
More brain tanning and smokeing hides.
More salt curing.
More sewing not only for clothes but for upholstery.
More fermenting there is one maybe 2 fermenting threads here and one is mine... nobody ferments?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

LOL, hawgrider beat me to it. I know almost nothing about the topics he has listed.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> LOL, hawgrider beat me to it. I know almost nothing about the topics he has listed.


I've got a few threads on some of those subjects to get started on they should come up in a simple search here. New ideas from others are always good. You learn something everyday if not it's because you're dead.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

BookWorm said:


> *Does each of us have a favorite caliber of handgun they will carry after SHTF?*


Yes, I do.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> More canning
> More cooking with fire.
> More jerky and smoking.
> More brain tanning and smokeing hides.
> ...


There is only one activity on that list that I would even consider in the event of an emergency. You can keep the rest.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> More canning
> More cooking with fire.
> More jerky and smoking.
> More brain tanning and smokeing hides.
> ...


I am interested in I depth discussion around almost of these topics.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Somebody get busy starting discussions for those topics! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Start typin'.

Title the threads accurately, please. It'll make the threads on underwater basket weaving easier to ignore.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> There is only one activity on that list that I would even consider in the event of an emergency. You can keep the rest.


Zoooom right over your head.

Life, survival, skills and being prepared is not always and rarely about an emergency.

I think I'm gonna smoke some jerky Friday.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Zoooom right over your head.


Yup, that must be exactly what happened.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Alright, how can we gear a survival treatise that also applies to women, right down to the hardware and the mindset?


The content attracts what it attracts as you can see. Women are not here in numbers because they either don't like it or are timid to engage in this particular group.

Honestly the anti gay, anti Islamic, anti liberal, anti whatever I'm not stuff is what prevents a larger majority of people from discussing here. They don't want to be associated with that world view. I personally don't care...it's not me but we have freedom of speech and I support that fully. And don't get me wrong we should all point out trolls and run them off. However, I don't think we should run off anyone else. Even if you hate someone you can still learn from them. I dislike a couple people here but I still listen to them.

If the large majority here support the above values and opinions many people will not contribute out of lack of interest or disgust that's what the current issue stems from.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Zoooom right over your head.
> 
> Life, survival, skills and being prepared is not always and rarely about an emergency.
> 
> I think I'm gonna smoke some jerky Friday.


 @hawgrider you are right. Most of the time on this forum people are not really interested in learning how to live and survive during a SHTF episode. Guess what, most prepping women know better than to think survival is all about guns. Not that we don't have any interest in guns and other alternate ways to defend ourselves, but we look at the big picture of survival which includes the big subject of food, also shelter, water, heat, ways to cook, health care issues from having babies to preventing death. 
In all honest, my experience on this forum with talking about weapons has been pretty sad. I actually avoid conversations about weapons because my opinion never mattered or was laughed off. It was pretty discouraging. I learned to shoot my first gun back in the 70s and have carried just about everyday in the last 20 years. I have actually relied on my skill as a hunter to feed my family, not just pretend cause its fun to hang out drinking and shooting with the boys. Funny thing is, I have a friend who turned 75 this year who is probably better armed than most on this forum and knows how to use what she has. She has killed to defend her family, also an experience 99% of the people on this forum can only think they can do, and talk up a storm about their prowess in defending themselves. 
This is exactly why I seldom come around anymore. Most of the topics of interest die before they start. Topics about politics and rehashing the same arguments are the only thing people want to talk about. Very few people are actually here to share knowledge of prepping.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello.
I only read some of this thread.

What I have seen on other sites is a gravitation towards the tactical aspect of prepping. 

I am of the opinion that in a post SHTF world, it would be similar to combat: hours or days of boredom followed by brief but intense periods of terror and chaos.
Boredom is better.

Having said that, I generally find myself more interested in skills that will help me stay alive if and when SHTF were to occur. I have raised hogs, slaughter and butchered them. To me salt is very important. 

I have been a volunteer firefighter and a EMT. Those are good skills to have.

Gardening, seed saving, even making blackberry wine or hard cider is not as sexy to talk about as the latest AR15 mod.

But they are just as important if not more so. 

Seems to get lost in the conversation. What are the things that will keep you alive? It is not just guns and ammo. 

It does not matter if the SHTF is on-going, I still have to get out there and water the livestock.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

WhatTheHeck said:


> It does not matter if the SHTF is on-going, I still have to get out there and water the livestock.


I agree. The problem is that talking about AR-15s and the latest survival knife seems sexier than learning how to grow vegetables.

I work in the cutlery industry, and guys always want to discuss knives they've seen in movies. The truth is my wife probably carries a more lethal knife in her purse than the hero of some action-adventure movie.

For example, the hot seller in my neck of the woods is the Kershaw Barge. I'd rather carry that than any blade some Rambozo ordered to look cool.

My wife and I live in suburbia now, but we'd like to downsize and move out farther. Right now she plants a lot of "curb appeal" flowers, but I know she's like to get into producing her own vegetables.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> I agree. The problem is that talking about AR-15s and the latest survival knife seems sexier than learning how to grow vegetables.
> 
> I work in the cutlery industry, and guys always want to discuss knives they've seen in movies. The truth is my wife probably carries a more lethal knife in her purse than the hero of some action-adventure movie.
> 
> ...


I have only met a few people who get excited about how their beans are doing. BTW, mine and finally doing pretty good. Taste fantastic. Looking to save some of the best ones for planting next year.

For the first time, I am going to get hot peppers. For me, that is exciting.

I cook a lot. I appreciate a good knife in and around the kitchen. 
But out in the fields, my go to knife is one of these: https://www.amazon.com/Ka-Bar-BK4-Becker-Machax/product-reviews/B0073GZRYI?pageNumber=5
It is discontinued, which is a shame in my opinion. It is a working farm tool. Not a tactical knife.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I agree. The problem is that talking about AR-15s and the latest survival knife seems sexier than learning how to grow vegetables.
> 
> I work in the cutlery industry, and guys always want to discuss knives they've seen in movies. The truth is my wife probably carries a more lethal knife in her purse than the hero of some action-adventure movie.
> 
> ...


A lot of food producing plants are actually beautiful and can be used for landscaping. I planted a garden in the front of my parents house that is all edible but nobody in the neighborhood notices. I planted tons of herbs for cooking and medicine, blueberry bushes, strawberries, and sunchokes that will all come back every year in our climate. There are also other veggies like sweat potato, egg plant and sweat peas that can be planted in every year that look appealing and still provide food.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> A lot of food producing plants are actually beautiful and can be used for landscaping. I planted a garden in the front of my parents house that is all edible but nobody in the neighborhood notices. I planted tons of herbs for cooking and medicine, blueberry bushes, strawberries, and sunchokes that will all come back every year in our climate. There are also other veggies like sweat potato, egg plant and sweat peas that can be planted in every year that look appealing and still provide food.


I'm going to show her your post. This is the kind of info we need. Thank you.

Edit: My wife read your post and we also looked at the pallet thread. Thanks again.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

BookWorm said:


> So... where are they?





tirednurse said:


> This is exactly why I seldom come around anymore. Most of the topics of interest die before they start. Topics about politics and rehashing the same arguments are the only thing people want to talk about. Very few people are actually here to share knowledge of prepping.


If you're going to ask the question, don't miss the answer.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> @hawgrider you are right. Most of the time on this forum people are not really interested in learning how to live and survive during a SHTF episode. Guess what, most prepping women know better than to think survival is all about guns. Not that we don't have any interest in guns and other alternate ways to defend ourselves, but we look at the big picture of survival which includes the big subject of food, also shelter, water, heat, ways to cook, health care issues from having babies to preventing death.
> In all honest, my experience on this forum with talking about weapons has been pretty sad. I actually avoid conversations about weapons because my opinion never mattered or was laughed off. It was pretty discouraging. I learned to shoot my first gun back in the 70s and have carried just about everyday in the last 20 years. I have actually relied on my skill as a hunter to feed my family, not just pretend cause its fun to hang out drinking and shooting with the boys. Funny thing is, I have a friend who turned 75 this year who is probably better armed than most on this forum and knows how to use what she has. She has killed to defend her family, also an experience 99% of the people on this forum can only think they can do, and talk up a storm about their prowess in defending themselves.
> This is exactly why I seldom come around anymore. Most of the topics of interest die before they start. Topics about politics and rehashing the same arguments are the only thing people want to talk about. Very few people are actually here to share knowledge of prepping.


 I understand what you're saying bacause yes, a lot of threads are political, but really it's much more than just that here. I receive a great deal of motivation to keep preparing here at PFs. Please stick around. I think you have a lot to share. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Annie said:


> I understand what you're saying bacause yes, a lot of threads are political, but really it's much more than just that here. I receive a great deal of motivation to keep preparing here at PFs. Please stick around. I think you have a lot to share. :tango_face_smile:


Annie, I've been around here long enough to remember when you first showed up. Back then from what I remember you also tried to get these bad boys into shape and talk about thing non political or gun related. I have seen many people come and go. Lots of great ones that could have added a lot to the knowledge bases of this community. A lot more that didn't. Remember Auntie? Just disappeared and we never heard from her again. Still wonder what happened to her.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@tirednurse whatever happened to Auntie, I'm sure she would've let us know if that had been a possibility. She had too much integrity to have just disappeared.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

That's what I always figured too. The only reason she wouldn't have come back is that she couldn't.:vs_cry:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> That's what I always figured too. The only reason she wouldn't have come back is that she couldn't.:vs_cry:


I liked @Auntie and hope/pray that she is OK

@tirednurse Glad to hear that all is well for you, my friend.

Regarding g&g...(gardening and growing)...Our garden is pretty much in our front yard as well as our back yard. One of the benefits of being out in the country. Our goal is to one day utilize our entire "yard" for growing veggies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I liked @Auntie and miss her. Always level headed and patient. She helped with my dysfunctional gardening. ( I kill fake plants ) Got a ton of peppers this year because I treated the soil. Tomatoes went sideways on me. Bugs got at em before I knew what was happening. Traveling to much this year maybe. lessons learned for next year.

As far as the rest of the women here are concerned, I appreciate all their contributions, I am a fan. They often bring a different perspective to the table that I often overlook. I read most threads, be it by man or woman. I may comment, or not, but will always take note of of what worth I find in it. It's all good, it is a forum after all, participate, or don't.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I liked @Auntie and miss her. Always level headed and patient. She helped with my dysfunctional gardening. ( I kill fake plants ) Got a ton of peppers this year because I treated the soil. Tomatoes went sideways on me. Bugs got at em before I knew what was happening. Traveling to much this year maybe. lessons learned for next year.
> 
> As far as the rest of the women here are concerned, I appreciate all their contributions, I am a fan. They often bring a different perspective to the table that I often overlook. I read most threads, be it by man or woman. I may comment, or not, but will always take note of of what worth I find in it. It's all good, it is a forum after all, participate, or don't.


It hasn't been a stellar year for my tomatoes or peppers either. I haven't quite put my finger on "why" yet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> It hasn't been a stellar year for my tomatoes or peppers either. I haven't quite put my finger on "why" yet.


Peppers came out good. Tomatoes got bugs even tho I took care to spray. Total loss. Back to the drawing board. I have to do more reading and perhaps rethink where I am planting.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> @hawgrider you are right. Most of the time on this forum people are not really interested in learning how to live and survive during a SHTF episode. Guess what, most prepping women know better than to think survival is all about guns. Not that we don't have any interest in guns and other alternate ways to defend ourselves, but we look at the big picture of survival which includes the big subject of food, also shelter, water, heat, ways to cook, health care issues from having babies to preventing death.
> In all honest, my experience on this forum with talking about weapons has been pretty sad. I actually avoid conversations about weapons because my opinion never mattered or was laughed off. It was pretty discouraging. I learned to shoot my first gun back in the 70s and have carried just about everyday in the last 20 years. I have actually relied on my skill as a hunter to feed my family, not just pretend cause its fun to hang out drinking and shooting with the boys. Funny thing is, I have a friend who turned 75 this year who is probably better armed than most on this forum and knows how to use what she has. She has killed to defend her family, also an experience 99% of the people on this forum can only think they can do, and talk up a storm about their prowess in defending themselves.
> This is exactly why I seldom come around anymore. Most of the topics of interest die before they start. Topics about politics and rehashing the same arguments are the only thing people want to talk about. Very few people are actually here to share knowledge of prepping.


Anyone who just dismisses your posts is a moron. Having seen your posts since you got here, I came to respect your opinion. You have a lot of knowledge and experience along with a level head. I also know there are others here, like myself, who look forward to what you have to say.

Don't let the morons get to you. I ignore them as much as possible. On occasion though they piss me off and I have to say something. But I'm still here. The morons just come and go.

I do miss @******* though. That guy had a lot of knowledge especially about farming. The morons drove him off. I mentioned him just in he pops back in to read sometimes.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

We just had a female member join us at the KimberTalk forum. I was very glad to see it, and I mentioned the issue of diverse topics for a wider appeal that we are discussing here.

The KT forum is a lot like here. Same sense of humor, pride of country, and most of their teeth...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

BookWorm said:


> *Does each of us have a favorite caliber of handgun they will carry after SHTF?*
> 
> I have two Glock 21s in 45 acp, I like the idea of big stopping power and 230 grains sends a message... stop!


Right now I am down to a 1911 .45 ACP, so that is my default favorite. If I can round up the money, I am getting a Taurus M65/66 .357, and a Winchester Marine 12 gauge. Yes, a 230 grain FMJ .45, sends a message; and it will kill a creep too.


----------

